# How to remove hard water stain wavy lines from inside of aquarium! HELP!!



## vigilantex69 (Apr 4, 2010)

Ok, so I have searched the internet for a way to clean these line stains out of the inside of my aquarium. I have EXTREMELY hard water here and I left town for about a month and had someone look after the aquarium and some of the water evaporated and it has left these nasty wavy lines. They look like radio wave lines on the inside of the aquarium! I don't know how to get rid of them I have tried EVERYTHING, lemon juice, vinegar, even household cleaners!! I hope it didn't warp the glass or something? They don't look like just normal hard water stains. I have attached a picture. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I got rid of mine with a scrubbing pad from the dollar store and some vinegar, its inert and wont hurt the fish, just dont pour it in the tank just a small bowl and the scrubber is all you need. Personally I drained the tank down to do this when I sold all my guppies off(had tons of fry hiding in the tank still after drain down).

straight vinegar should work fine for this. are you in texas? read your PM's


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

If there is anything that will get them off it is turtle wax brand heavy duty rubbing compound. 
I am assuming that since you tried all the other stuff there are no fish in the tank.
I ran across this fix on another fish forum and I used it to clean up a 120g tank I bought used and it worked perfectly. The person that recomended it to me had been in contact with the Turtle Wax company and spoke with an engineer. He was told that the abrasives in their rubbing compound has a hardness rating that is just under that of glass so it is impossible for it to scratch the glass. He also was advised that the paste is a wax and water based solution that is non toxic. That is why i recommend that brand as I cannot confirm those two fact for other brands. 
I got my used tank and tried vinegar, clr, etc. and after several hours I had marginal luck. I then tried the rubbing compound and within an hour I had the entire tank spotless. It is just like waxing a car, rub a little on and then with a clean damp cloth rub it back off again. 
There are a few of the milky stains that didn't come off but all of the calcium and hard water stains came right off. The stuff is sold at auto parts stores and the can was only about 3-4 dollars and one can would do at least 1000 fish tanks, I hardly broke the surface with my big tank and it had been kept half full for several years before I bought it so you can imagine what it looked like. If you want any other info send me a PM and I can send you a link to the other site where there is more details about this product and why it works. I have had fish in the tank now for several weeks so I can also tell you that as long as you clean the tank after using it you won't have any ill effects from it.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Vinegar and scraper


----------

